# Ram truck farmer commercial



## marlowmanor (Feb 3, 2013)

Just saw this during the Superbowl and it's a neat commercial.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sillEgUHGC4


----------



## Back to Nature (Feb 3, 2013)

It was kinda long, but the point was good.


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 3, 2013)

LOVE it!

And I love how they included farms that appeared to be both small-scale and large-scale AND they made it family-oriented. (98% of farms--both large and small--are family owned/operated.)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah I really liked it too. I think all farmers like that one. Thought of everyone here.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 3, 2013)

LOVED IT but the Dodge killed it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> LOVED IT but the Dodge killed it


HAHAH I thought the same thing! Ford would have been waaayy better and Chevy would have been fine too but Dodge? C'mon


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 3, 2013)

My Ag teacher played that Paul Harvey clip to every in coming freshman he got. 
It's one of my favorite monologues ever.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 4, 2013)

The sounds of Paul Harvey's voice woke me up out of a dead sleep!   That was a wonderful commercial.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 4, 2013)

Love it!  We have a farm and we have a Dodge Ram.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've always been a Ford truck girl, but last time the hubs talked me into trying Dodge.  It's a 2004 that we bought new and it just turned over 160,000 and still purrs.  Have never had any kind of trouble with it and I think it will easily make it another 160k.  It's going to be a tough decision when it is time to buy the next one.  

All that said..... That, to me, was the best commercial out of all of them no matter what the ad was for.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 4, 2013)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> I've always been a Ford truck girl, but last time the hubs talked me into trying Dodge.  It's a 2004 that we bought new and it just turned over 160,000 and still purrs.  Have never had any kind of trouble with it and I think it will easily make it another 160k.  It's going to be a tough decision when it is time to buy the next one.
> 
> All that said..... That, to me, was the best commercial out of all of them no matter what the ad was for.


I love our Ford.  1999 F350 Powerstroke.  Its at about 260XXX miles and runs perfect.  Except for a few replacements (water/fuel pumps), the PCM when Drew fried it  and general maintenance, its a darn good truck.  I don't really care much for the Fords after 2002.  The 7.3L engine is really the best they ever made.  I do like the mid 2006-2011 Dodges.  My sisters BF recently bought one and honestly, I want one.  Its a nice truck.  Our next big truck will either be a 7.3L 1998-2002 or one of the newer Dodges or a Toyota (tundra or tacoma).  I call myself a Ford person but really, a good truck is a good truck, no matter what brand.  

I know too many jerk Dodge owners so that is the only reason I poke fun at Dodge.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 4, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> Remuda1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a Dodge! Our newest car (bought it last February) is a Dodge Caliber. We love it. Good gas mileage and big enough for our family.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Feb 5, 2013)

I work at a Dodge dealership and not only was I surprised, but plesantly surprised.  They spent lots and lots of money to air that commercial in front of millions and the subjects it focussed on was not really the trucks.  I say good for them.  That took guts!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 6, 2013)

The only way I could ever know that commercial had aired for the Super Bowl was from a Farms.com e-newsletter that had this video posted so everyone could watch it.  I had listened to Paul Harvey on the radio years ago when I was just a kid, and hearing his voice on this commercial brought back those memories.  The commercial itself is awesome, even if it's Dodge.  Though I'd never own a Dodge, I have to hand it to them in the kind of art they did with that commercial.  

I hope this does initiate a movement to make people of the non-agricultural community to give the farmer more consideration and less bashing than what has happened in the past.  So much misunderstanding about farming it's not funny anymore, I hope this gets people realizing that farmers aren't the greedy, land-grabbing, corporate, "hicks" that many make them/us out to be.


----------

